# FLOATING SNAILS



## Daveslaney (26 Jul 2016)

Bought some red ramshorn snails of ebay came through the post this morning when i dropped em in the tank most sank but a couple are floating around on the surface.
Should i take it these didnt make the trip and remove them from the tank?


----------



## Nelson (26 Jul 2016)

I've had some that float.Thought it was just air trapped in their shell.Once they got on the glass they were OK.
Also had them eating the biofilm on the surface.
Can you see them out of their shell ?.


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jul 2016)

I turned the skimmer off and went onthe garden for a hour and they have dropped to the bottom. I can see them moving so all seems to be ok thanks.
Ramshorns dont eat plants only algea yes?Will they eat BBA?


----------



## Doubu (26 Jul 2016)

Daveslaney said:


> I turned the skimmer off and went onthe garden for a hour and they have dropped to the bottom. I can see them moving so all seems to be ok thanks.
> Ramshorns dont eat plants only algea yes?Will they eat BBA?


Only algae and dead plant matter. From my ramshorn they don't eat BBA unfortunately =[


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jul 2016)

Ok thankyou.


----------



## Halley (26 Jul 2016)

Since I put them in my tank my BGA has all but disappeared 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jul 2016)

Hi all, 





Daveslaney said:


> Will they eat BBA?


 They do, but they don't eat the established tufts.

They graze the algal "turf" which includes the BBA sporelings. These means that you only see a diminution in BBA after you've had the snails for a while. 

I have tanks with Red Ramshorns and the only BBA is on the exposed sponge surfaces and the lip of the outflow of the venturi units, both places where snail grazing doesn't occur. 




 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jul 2016)

About the only algae i have in my tank is BBA on some anubias on a large piece of bogwood that i put in from a previous tank. I have tryed everything to try and shift it. But it either goes for a while then returns or dont go at all.
Was hoping the snails would help shift it.


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Jul 2016)

Thanks Darrel.
Hopefully they will help shift it too.


----------



## zozo (29 Jul 2016)

Daveslaney said:


> About the only algae i have in my tank is BBA on some anubias on a large piece of bogwood that i put in from a previous tank. I have tryed everything to try and shift it. But it either goes for a while then returns or dont go at all.
> Was hoping the snails would help shift it.



Give it a little peroxide spottreatment followed by a 3 day blackout. Then you probably will see an anubias back as clean you've never seen them before.. I did, worked like a charm and also excellerates growth. But if conditions are in bba favor it'l be be back of course... Non the less it is a very effectiv method..


----------

